# My Dad's Car



## Blake Bowden (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 8, 2014)

My father, a PM of TulsaDaylight 542, passed last October.  I inherited his 1968 MGB purchased new in 1968


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 16, 2014)

My grandfather would down in NJ would have given it to the government.


----------

